# Texan-Cajun Pork-Beef Forward-Reverse Seared Grilling



## surfinsapo (Oct 24, 2007)

*I grilled the pork with Sucklebusters.com Hog Waller on them and Reverse Seared the Black angus New york strip with " buffarilo Cajun special on them. Reverse seared as follows: 1.indirect to an internal temp of 105 degrees.2. Grilled to an internal temp of 125 degrees. I'm hooked Larry...*
























<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/71dad289/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/71dad289/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 24, 2007)

Simply Awesome!!!   Makin me hungry... and I just ate not too long ago!


----------



## BONE HEADS (Oct 24, 2007)

You are killing me sapo, those looked great!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 24, 2007)

Lookin real fine SS. My camera is still in the shop


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Looked good man.
With commercials you have a 30 minute show!
 :roll: 

bwhahahahaha!!

Bravo man on the cooking and filming.
peace


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 24, 2007)

My tummy is growling.


----------



## john a (Oct 24, 2007)

Whoa, that's terrific SS. How many people were at the feast?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 24, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Whoa, that's terrific SS. How many people were at the feast?


Just me and my wife. I only have 1 pork chop left...


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 24, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Lookin real fine SS. My camera is still in the shop


JB. How much to fix it? Would it be cheaper to buy a new one? I'm going to send you a nerf stick to hit the camera with next time...


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2007)

Who's Larry?   :roll: 

Looks good brother.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 24, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Who's Larry?   :roll:
> 
> Looks good brother.


Larry's some man that is mad at me all the time. But I still Love him!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Who's Larry?   :roll:
> 
> Looks good brother.




SS, what did you think of the Hog Waller?
Eats looked great


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

lol
~spits beer laughing!!!!!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 24, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff. Hog waller rocks. I haven't tried the Texas Gold dust yet. So far it tastes good! I will definately buy more whne I am empty...  www.sucklebusters.com  check it out... Go Texan!!!


----------



## Buffarilo (Oct 25, 2007)

SS
I glad you enjoyed the rub its great on ribs too. It has 
Splenda brown sugar in it since I am a diabetic. Also did you get to try the 
Zedico out?

Later 
Bro

Buffarilo


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of HW I haven't opened yet.
Hopefully try it this weekend.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 25, 2007)

Buffarilo said:
			
		

> SS
> I glad you enjoyed the rub its great on ribs too. It has
> Splenda brown sugar in it since I am a diabetic. Also did you get to try the
> Zedico out?
> ...



Kenneth, The zydeco rocks. That one singer sounds like "Hewey Lewis" kinda. 
That splenda tastes good enough for a sweetener. I haven't seen the brown sugar splenda yet.  I put some of that rub in my hand and tasted it and it's damn good man... Good recipe you got there bro. I might blacken some fillets this weekend if I don't have to work. Thanks again Bro.!!!!


----------

